# Radial arm saw router mount



## chrisray (Feb 16, 2010)

its a longshot,

I've got a burned out Delta Ras motor, and I still have the table and arm that works great.. 

I was hoping to mount my bosch router to the arm, same as the motor was, 
I'm prepared to make a mounting adapter, but it sure would be nice if they already exist for sale? 

hmmm...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Chrisray.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm part of the way through a project like yours. I'm mounting a Porter-Cable 690 onto a Ryobi RAS. My brother machined an adapter to adapt an adapter I found on Ebay. :laugh:

Here's a link to a CNC router adapter similar to the one I'm using.

K2 CNC Router Mount -Hitachi Bosch Porter Cable Makita - eBay (item 380207547526 end time Feb-26-10 18:25:02 PST)

I'll post pictures soon, I hope.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Chrisray

Welcome to the forum. It strikes me that most of it could be done with two big Jubilee clips and a modified construction bracket for about 3 bucks. 
I'm not sure what Jubilee clips are called over there - probably hose clamps. It took me ages to explain what I wanted here in Croatia and when they finally understood and went and got some, lo and behold, they were stamped 'Jubilee'. They just weren't using the name. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

I think 'Jubilee' clamp might refer to what we call 'hose clamps'.

BTW,do a Google on "pin router" and "over-arm router". I've found several DIY versions, but forgot to bookmark them.:sad:


----------

